# McDonough,GA-12/13-5448 Opal, YF, W, SCARED-CLINGS



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Opal [whose real name is Baby] has a story that is truly heartbreaking. Her owners returned her because she grew too large for them to handle! She was adopted as a young pup but now became disposable. Opal/Baby is totally confused, she is terrified in the kennel, she will cling on to anyone who gives her a moment of their time. This is truly one loving girl! Opal/Baby is FULLY vetted! She is spayed and current on all shots. PLEASE do not leave her here, she is so forlorn! (770) 288-PETS. My I.D. # 12/13-5448 please refer to this number when inquiring about me. 

This pet is up to date with routine shots. 
This pet has been altered. 
Henry County Animal Control Shelter 
McDonough, GA 
770-288-PETS (7387)


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: MCDONOUGH,GA-Y F-OPAL #12/13-5448-SO SCARED-CLINGS*

You beat me to it Mary Ann, I just got the e-mail! Any help for this lovely girl??????


----------



## ACO10 (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: MCDONOUGH,GA-Y F-OPAL #12/13-5448-SO SCARED-CLINGS*

What a beauty. White German Shepherds are amazing. I have one and she is, wow, I can not even begin to say how she is there are no words for her. Love of my life!


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

*Re: MCDONOUGH,GA-Y F-OPAL #12/13-5448-SO SCARED-CLINGS*

She is beautiful. Lets get her out of there!!!
Any help out there??


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: MCDONOUGH,GA-Y F-OPAL #12/13-5448-SO SCARED-CLINGS*

I'm in to help if there is any way I can. I;ll call the shelter to get more info tomorrow.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: MCDONOUGH,GA-Y F-OPAL #12/13-5448-SO SCARED-CLINGS*

Bump...any news on this pup?


----------



## kathryndhinkle (Feb 24, 2006)

*Re: MCDONOUGH,GA-Y F-OPAL #12/13-5448-SO SCARED-CLINGS*

This dog is being picked up tomorrow and held for transport to a private adopter in New Jersey (being facilitated by a rescue but I'm not sure which one)..so I would move her now.

Kathryn


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: MCDONOUGH,GA-Y F-OPAL #12/13-5448-SO SCARED-CLINGS*

glad to hear, thank you


----------

